# ? for those who fish glass



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

I find myself interested in a glass fly rod...But having never fished a ''real'' glass rod I have no experience with them.....I fish the northern mad river alot and use a 7.5 ft 4wt but would like something in a 2 or 3 wt .....any info would be most helpful......


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I jumped into glass pretty cheaply - I bought a couple of the glass rods from Cabela's, which are on sale now for a hundred bucks. 

Cabela's CGT Glass Rods


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

sbreech said:


> I jumped into glass pretty cheaply - I bought a couple of the glass rods from Cabela's, which are on sale now for a hundred bucks.
> 
> Cabela's CGT Glass Rods


Hey thx breech, How do they fish ? I went to the cabeals web page and took a peak....I think the 7.5ft 4wt is right up my alley


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

If you are interested in fiberglass, check out the fiberglass fly rod forum. Everything you ever wanted to know about fiberglass rods. Also some of the same folks are over at the ultralight fly fishing forum. 

Sbreech is spot on with the cabelas regarding budget and performance.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

The main difference is action. Glass rods are much slower than graphite. I have a 3 weight glass rod and love it for dry fly fishing on small streams. Best rod I own. 

I also have a 5wt glass rod but don't really care for it much, haven't used it a lot though. Might need to dig it out one of these days.


----------



## Jimijaz (Oct 15, 2007)

Flymaker,
Be careful. Fiberglass is a slippery slope. First you're buying the Cabelas rods. Definitely a gateway drug. Next you'll be picking up old Fenwicks on ebay or at the FGF forums. Then you need a bigger, better high. It's on to custom builds. Much to your wifes dismay, you'll be whispering Mike McFarlands name in your sleep. Graywolf won't just be the color of a pelt. If that's not enough, you'll start buying vintage click reels to match the rods up. You may want to set a spending limit or let wifey change your ebay password. Next thing you know, you'll be living under a bridge in Montana with a few thousand dollars worth of rods...
-Just sayin',
-Jim


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

Jimijaz said:


> Flymaker,
> Be careful. Fiberglass is a slippery slope. First you're buying the Cabelas rods. Definitely a gateway drug. Next you'll be picking up old Fenwicks on ebay or at the FGF forums. Then you need a bigger, better high. It's on to custom builds. Much to your wifes dismay, you'll be whispering Mike McFarlands name in your sleep. Graywolf won't just be the color of a pelt. If that's not enough, you'll start buying vintage click reels to match the rods up. You may want to set a spending limit or let wifey change your ebay password. Next thing you know, you'll be living under a bridge in Montana with a few thousand dollars worth of rods...
> -Just sayin',
> -Jim


I dont believe I'll get that addicted....But one never knows...I have rods to cover all my fishing situations, and am very well set up....I just thought it would be nice to have a 7.5 - 8' in a 3 or 4 weight to play with nymphs and drys on the upper Mad with....I already have a 7.5 4wt that I love ....but thought a nice piece of glass would be nice.....I havnt got the Cabelas rod yet.....After having read reviews on them I would rather check it out in person as oppsed to ordering one.....I may go all the way right off...get a custom or since I havent built any rods in awhile may do my homework and just build oone with the comp's I want.....either way someday soon I'll have at least one.....Of course fly rods are like ridges " cant have just one" lol...


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Flymaker said:


> *I dont believe I'll get that addicted*....But one never knows...


I remember saying that when I bought my first fly rod. That was 6 fly rods ago...and I still want that many more.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

Ive got a small handfull of glass rods. between 3 and 5 wts. theyre great for light topwater flies. not so much for anything heavy or nymphs. they lack backbone ane sensitivity. my favorite is a 7' 6" mcfarland. perfect for tiny stream trout.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

TheCream said:


> I remember saying that when I bought my first fly rod. That was 6 fly rods ago...and I still want that many more.


I remember saying that the first time I.... nevermind


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Patricio said:


> Ive got a small handfull of glass rods. between 3 and 5 wts. theyre great for light topwater flies. not so much for anything heavy or nymphs. they lack backbone ane sensitivity. my favorite is a 7' 6" mcfarland. perfect for tiny stream trout.


My Steffens may have to disagree with that sir. 

Also I second what Jimi said. It was not just a slippery slope for me. It was an avalanche.


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

I believe I'll scan E-bay ....find a Mcfarland or a Fenwick...the little bit a looked today seems theres plenty of glass out there to be had.....I thought the cabelas would be a good rod , but some of the reviews Ive read have me wondering....the main complaint was getting the rod to load....so I'll start somewhere else......


----------

